# What's wrong with Rifle Forum?



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I keep getting this when I log in over there-------------------------


> In order to accept POST request originating from this domain, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Rifle Forum is no more. There were a lot of server issues. We're back to the long gun section here.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Most people still posted over here anyways, didn't they?

-Jeff-


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Most people still posted over here anyways, didn't they?
> 
> -Jeff-


Pretty much...

Long story short... I was starting to have major issues with database and server bandwidth problems.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay...thanks Todd. I think it's better this way anyhow.


----------

